# is it safe to give your Wi-Fi MAC Address?



## Julia1996 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello,

I'm sorry for my bad English I need your help and I don't understand about security and IT.

I'm getting support from a support guy about an issue with a game.

The guy ask me for my 
-Facebook ID
And my
- Wi-Fi MAC Address

I don't understand much about it but is it normal?* There's any danger giving your Wi-Fi MAC Address? 

Can people hack into my phone via my device's Wi-Fi MAC Address?

*Thank you for help in advance,
Julia.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

There is no danger by giving anyone your device mac address, you can't have your phone hacked if someone knows it.


----------



## fatihalp (Nov 29, 2015)

Some programs have options to run on specific devices using device MAC address. In your case if support guy ask you for mac address, it is normal and no need to be worried. If anyone knows your device mac address, he/she can't hack your account(s).


----------

